# SAP places to buy...?



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

Well i dont have my GTO yet, but ive been in the process of looking for a long time now... almost 1 year... The GTO i was orignally gonna buy was a 2006 with the sport appearance package in blue... this thing looked amazing. But thats not the point. my question is... how come these gtos with the sap are so hard to find? Also is there no gm or aftermarket website that makes this body kit or a replica of it anymore?:confused I really dont want to get a GTO unless its got everything i want and the sap being one of those options  Or if i can find somewhere that sells the bodykit id gladly buy that for it  thanks for all the imput  o and im glad to be aboard the forums :cheers

Robert


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

There are some that make the grill inserts and front bumpers I know that. I will try to find them again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You will have a difficult time acquiring those parts. Keep an eye on Ebay and keep putting feelers out.

I saw some reproduction front extensions. I think a guy on LS1 had a few for about 400 or so. Although they are not Pontiac parts from what the pics I saw of them they didn't look bad at all.

You can also find reproduction SAP grilles. The plastic ones are nearly identical to Pontiacs. They are of a heavy gauge plastic and once painted you can't tell them apart.

You can find the rear wing at times on ebay.

The rear fascia and rockers will be difficult to find.

As far as the exhaust, the mufflers are magnaflow. You can contact magnaflow for the set up if you cannot find that set up for sale privately.

You may also want to check with Cleveland Pick A Part and get your name on a list. It's unlikely they may have any but maybe they can put you on a waiting list.

Online Auto Parts Locator

Start saving money, you'll pay through the nose for any of those parts if you can find them.


----------



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

wow thanks a bunch, that info was a big help and ill definately do everything to the "T"


----------

